# Danke für Eure Treue - 10 Jahre Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking!



## Walt (13 Dez. 2018)

*Danke für Eure Treue!!!*

*Als Begründer des Celebboard-Alltime-Ranking, welche am 4.12.2008 ins Leben gerufen wurde, bedanke ich mich - sicherlich auch im Namen von Congo, der dieses Umfrage seit vielen jahren an meiner Stelle betreut und auswertet, für Eure Treue. 

Ich hoffe Ihr bleibt uns weiterhin gewogen..

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich es nicht versäumen, wieder einmal auf die von mir geleitet Umfrage "Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2018" hinzuweisen, die Ihr über den untenstehenden Link erreicht.

Auch diese - leider etwas weniger frequentierte Umfrage - besteht seit vielen Jahren. Alljährlich wählen wir Deutschlands Soap-Girl des Jahres. Bitte macht auch dort mit.

Also nochmal: Vielen herzlichen Dank für Eure Treue!

Walt & Congo*


----------



## congo64 (13 Dez. 2018)

Dem Dank an Euch kann ich mich nur anschließen. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## taurus79 (13 Dez. 2018)

Na dann, auf die Nächsten 10!

:thumbup:


----------



## Cav (22 Dez. 2018)

Ich bedanke mich für die Durchführung und Auswertung der Umfrage :thx:

Bin zwar "erst" seit Anfang 2013 dabei, habe aber seitdem glaube kein Voting verpasst. Auch wenn ich sonst weniger im Forum aktiv bin, das Alltime-Ranking nehme ich jeden Monat mit.

Nazan Eckes und Lena Gercke an der Spitze des Rankings sind schon die schärfsten Geräte die es im Lande gibt.
Wenn ich da an 2013 zurück denke, da war noch Kader Loth an der Spitze ohno


----------



## Walt (27 Dez. 2018)

Cav schrieb:


> Ich bedanke mich für die Durchführung und Auswertung der Umfrage :thx:
> 
> Bin zwar "erst" seit Anfang 2013 dabei, habe aber seitdem glaube kein Voting verpasst. Auch wenn ich sonst weniger im Forum aktiv bin, das Alltime-Ranking nehme ich jeden Monat mit.
> 
> ...



Dankeschön Cav!

Ja ich denke, im Laufe der Zeit hat sich hier ein wirklich gutes Ranking etabliert, dass keine internationalen Vergleiche scheuen muss, auch wenn es naturgemäß etwas "deutschlastig" ist. Mich würde es auch freuen wenn die Abstimmungen zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl etwas mehr angenommen, obwohl diese ja auch spezieller sind.

Und Du hast recht: Nazan Eckes und Lena Gercke haben "Internationale Klasse".

Euch allen ein gutes Neue Jahr!


----------

